# Halloween Flower Garden



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a garden right infront of my house and I'm trying to come up with some evil looking stuff to put in my garden, I saw in another forum the flowers with eyeballs which is great and a skull head in a daisy also a great idea, but I need a few more, any ideas?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> I have a garden right infront of my house and I'm trying to come up with some evil looking stuff to put in my garden, I saw in another forum the flowers with eyeballs which is great and a skull head in a daisy also a great idea, but I need a few more, any ideas?


Someone had posted a plant using a styrofoam ball as the head coming out of the plant...who was that again....darn, cant remember but it was really cool.

MsM


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

ummm is there anything you can think of that I can try and search for that post?


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Simple hand reaching up out of the dirt is always a nice touch.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't foreget a venus fly trap.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

the hand and the venus fly trap are good ideas, I think I even know how I'll make the venus fly trap too, I can't find that other post though!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My flower beds are all more like flower graveyards anyway so I consider them a year round Halloween decoration! Never thought about _intentionaly_ making them scary looking!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Pod said:


> Simple hand reaching up out of the dirt is always a nice touch.


Or green thumbs laying around the ground with a pair of clippers.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

You need a zombie garden gnome...


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

where or how do i get a zombie garden gnome?


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Or green thumbs laying around the ground with a pair of clippers.


I like that! You could always do a snake wrapped around something too.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> where or how do i get a zombie garden gnome?


I'd try to find a cheap garden gnome at WalMart or something, then apply assorted wounds, guts etc to make it look like the undead.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Get a regular garden gnome, which are probably on sale or soon will be. Paint it to look like a zombie. 

This is a cool instructable about making houseplant decorations. They could be made and stuck in your flower bed.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the idea of repainting one of the garden gnomes, seems simple enough, I want to make a spooky vine as well but don't know how to make it spooky other than it being black


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

I saw a zombie garden gnome in my Seventh Avenue catalog today.

Halloween Garden Gnome from Seventh Avenue


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I looked it up online and thats exactly what I want for a gnome! thanks Nevastar


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

I was thinking of getting one myself. Let me know how you like him.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

How about assorted bones poking out of the flower bed. You know, like you added a neighbor to your landscaping for fertilizer, but he just won't stay down.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Nevarstar said:


> I saw a zombie garden gnome in my Seventh Avenue catalog today.
> 
> Halloween Garden Gnome from Seventh Avenue


No way, that's funny. Now I have to get one...


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I picked up a garden gnome a dollar general for about 2.00 a few months ago. He is about a foot tall and holding a shovel. He already had a spooky look on his face. I painted him a pale dead blue but have not finished him due to my inability to focus on one prop at a time..damn Adult ADD.

Here is a pic of a man eating plant that I did some time back. You could do a bunch of these.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Can anyone think of some way to creep up one of those wooden cutouts of a lady bending over?
You can also add a skelemingo.


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

I just love the creepy plants.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Buy a bag of those cheepo vampire teeth, and put them in your flowers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> I like the idea of repainting one of the garden gnomes, seems simple enough, I want to make a spooky vine as well but don't know how to make it spooky other than it being black




How about instead of branches from the vine with leaves, you make it have branches with hands or claws at the end.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Voodoo Willy. That is an outstanding species you grew there  Are those tennis balls you used or styrofoam balls? Those look like something out of a nightmare.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Deadna said:


> Can anyone think of some way to creep up one of those wooden cutouts of a lady bending over?
> You can also add a skelemingo.


Dont think it would make her creepier but you could give her a pumpkin butt lol


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> ummm is there anything you can think of that I can try and search for that post?


I tried searching for it myself. Couldnt find it again but it was similiar to what voodoo willy did and the instructable that was posted.

MsM


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

You definitely need a skelamingo. They are awesome. If you are into having a truly wicked garden, check out this poisonous plant exhibition. Brooklyn Botanic Garden: Wicked Plants at Brooklyn Botanic Garden


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

voodoo that plant is awesome! styrofoam balls? very nice!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats pretty dang cool voodoo willy, great job.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Voodoo Willy, that is sooo cool! How did you make the teeth?


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Deadna you could have another prop sneaking up on your bent over lady, Voodoo Willy that is awesome, do you think it would look alright if I did other colours too? And I too have no idea how you did those teeth?


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

The plants are made of different size Styrofoam balls and the teeth are made from cheap white sculpy with a piece of wire sticking out the back for easy attachment.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> Deadna you could have another prop sneaking up on your bent over lady....



I like that idea alot. I kind of picture this lady kneeling on the ground tending to her plants and this long, lanky vine plant behind her with outstretched clutching appendages ready to grab her from behind.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Several years back we planted a patch of "Wild Flower Seeds" in a corner of the front yard. They were pretty, all Annuals, and they died off at the end of September. My partner was ready to yank the drying stems out, but I told her to wait. A few weeks later we had a patch of dead flowers. Perfect. We set up an animatronic Witch with Laser Beam Eyes. Standing in a bank of fog, turning her head side-to-side with those lasers cutting through the fog, she was a big hit.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

wow that sounds amazing Wolfman. G of S that is such a perfect idea for that!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i leave my garden to overgrow and die off starting the middle of august. by october its really looking great for halloween.

what i saw on here and i am dying to do was a walkway with vvarious skulls in in. among the stones. it looked so fantastic!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

You could add little sticks with seed packages that read," poison Ivy, poison oak arsenic etc".


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

MsMeeple said:


> Dont think it would make her creepier but you could give her a pumpkin butt lol


LOL...I like that! Maybe even give her skeleton legs sticking out from under her dress. After reading some of the other ideas of making the garden witch related..I could even have the lady dressed as a witch with the stripped socks you see on some of them.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I like the look of spreading orange or purple twinkle lights all over the ground- somewhat obscured by the evil plants. Add a little fog, and the glow is nice. I like Pumpkin Torture Guy's little seed packet idea. I'd make the packets or signs a little bigger than normal to be read easily.

Don't forget the wolf's bane. Maybe have a decapitated head in a cowl with the sign 'Monk's Hood' next to it.

BTW- I am sooo stealing this idea!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah I'm following it closely too in order to steal ideas lol I have a flowerbed in front of the house. We usually just neglect it at the end of summer so its a bit overgrown and weedy...but seeing this thread gives me many more possibilities!

MsM


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Gargoyles you need a gargoyle. I am doing a haunted planter, about 5 feet in length, lots of dark purple and red plants and someone suggested I put there some skeleton fairies flying around. You know because there are always garden fairies so mine will be miniature skeleton fairies. Someone on here makes them if you search skeleton fairies you may find the link. oh and dont forget the spooky lighting Good luck and post pics.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

We have flowerbeds that actually have plants in it for the first time in a long time. Usually we put all our tombstones in the beds, but this year, there is not any space. I'm keeping a close eye on this thread so we can do something a little different this year. I usually put some bone lights in the beds, covered up with bark/mulch, but looking at last year's pictures, I don't like the look of them anymore.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

the skeleton fairies is a great idea, I'll definately be doing that and I do have a gargoyle he's a solar gargoyle and his eyes light up at night! I just ordered him this year and am very excited to put him out!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

When I think of gardens I think of a bird bath. Maybe skull heads around the rim or at the base. Crows or vultures perched on the rim of the bath. Garden snakes could be wrapped around the post of the bird bath. If you are into gore, it could be bloody water. 

You could probably add a mister in the water and hide the cord (maybe not bloody water however, not sure if it would be safe for the mister to have something other than water running through it). 

Another thought would be to add a garden globe on a pedestal base to the garden, but instead of the gazing ball, do something like a spirit ball in its place.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah, definately the bird bath, there was a grim reaper bird bath on a website I tried to get but they said they didn't have anymore and I havent been able to find one since!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I'd suggest adding a Fountain/bird bath to your yard if you can...HauntProject.com - Your visual source for Haunting How-To's has some really great ideas....

and I really dig those man eating plants (baby Audrey II's?)...Makes me watch to watch Little Shop of Horrors now!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> When I think of gardens I think of a bird bath. Maybe skull heads around the rim or at the base. Crows or vultures perched on the rim of the bath. Garden snakes could be wrapped around the post of the bird bath. If you are into gore, it could be bloody water.
> 
> You could probably add a mister in the water and hide the cord (maybe not bloody water however, not sure if it would be safe for the mister to have something other than water running through it).
> 
> Another thought would be to add a garden globe on a pedestal base to the garden, but instead of the gazing ball, do something like a spirit ball in its place.



*That does look great, We do a Haunted bird Bath every Halloween. We just use our usual birdbath, Its very old and I love it....put a skull in the middle and we do put one of those misters under the skull so the fog comes out through the eyes and mouth. We add a light from behind and add some haunted cloth. It usually comes out pretty good.*


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I was just at Michael's and saw a garland of skeletons that are the perfect size for skeleton fairies if you cut them off the rope!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I love the birdbath idea!! Better put a birdbath on my to buy list.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I hve a flower garden in my front yard too. Well, what's left of one. I didn't do much this year as I'm waiting for it to be redone next year. So there's plenty of room. I'm hoping to put a few grave grabbers in.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I need more types of flowers


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Oooo! The rest in peace lily (giant plant eye) would be great with LED pupal's or maybe take some purple (or green or red) string lights strung in the bushes. Especially if you have hedges lining the walk way to your front door. (Love this thread)


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tish said:


> I love the birdbath idea!! Better put a birdbath on my to buy list.


*Hey Tish...I realize that this is off topic but I just wanted to tell you that everytime I read a post by you I cant help but smile. That avie of yours is so freakin cute Thats all, just wanted to say that.

Ok Back to the flower business. I would go with some really deep colors in purple and red.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey Tish...I realize that this is off topic but I just wanted to tell you that everytime I read a post by you I cant help but smile. That avie of yours is so freakin cute Thats all, just wanted to say that.
> 
> Ok Back to the flower business. I would go with some really deep colors in purple and red.*


Oh thank you!! I'm glad you appreciate the cuteness, not everyone does. Hehe. I love your posts too, they are so colorful!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

If someone hasn't mentioned it already, Dollar Tree has both skeleton garlands and bags of 6 little skulls- perfect for garden haunting. The price is right!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I dont have a dollar tree here in canada, and I was at the dollar store today and they only had leaf bags for halloween out so Ill have to check back next week


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

I did this for an Easter display. I used the "stuffed animal" flowers that I had been buying at thrift stores.. I turned out really well, and I received alot of compliments on it. Yes it is Easter orientated, but could be easily changed..


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey! What about those flowers that 'dance' and are motion activated?! Again, sorry if someone already mentioned them.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Venus fly traps - real ones. And bad tots who are 'too cool' to wear costumes can be thrown in. mwa ha ha ha...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I am so enjoying this thread. Here's a pic of our little flower bed that I want to creep up this halloween. Not much room to do anything so a creepy flower garden would be perfect! Why didn't I think that myself YEARS ago lol










MsM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> I am so enjoying this thread. Here's a pic of our little flower bed that I want to creep up this halloween. Not much room to do anything so a creepy flower garden would be perfect! Why didn't I think that myself YEARS ago lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MsM that's a great area to decorate in. I love the idea. How big is Halloween in the Netherlands?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

theedwin said:


> I did this for an Easter display. I used the "stuffed animal" flowers that I had been buying at thrift stores.. I turned out really well, and I received alot of compliments on it. Yes it is Easter orientated, but could be easily changed..
> 
> YouTube - Dancing Flowers



That's a really nice idea. I like the simplicity of the movement and it's very effective.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> MsM that's a great area to decorate in. I love the idea. How big is Halloween in the Netherlands?


Not very big lol I think we are the only ones who do anything in the city where I live!
I do think some of the bars and cafe's have halloween events that are geared towards the university students. Groningen is a large university city with a large international student body.
In the past we just boarded up the windows and also have a lightning box that flashes the front of the house. I really need to make some new and better boards! We've lost quite a few of them thru the years!










MsM


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Ghost of Spookie! 

MsMeeple, that has to be one of the most beautiful houses I have ever seen!!!! WOW!!! (I hope you decorate for Christmas too!)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This thread is a hoot. Great ideas! I used Voodoo Willy's idea for teeth and made animated hungry mouths that light up, shake and growl if someone walks by them. 










Here's a tutorial of how they were made if anyone wants: Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Tutorial: Killer Tree or Hedge


YouTube - Killer Xmas tree


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

theedwin said:


> Thanks Ghost of Spookie!
> 
> MsMeeple, that has to be one of the most beautiful houses I have ever seen!!!! WOW!!! (I hope you decorate for Christmas too!)


Thanks theedwin.....its not all mine though! Its a duplex and I live on the side with the flowers in the window. The houses are listed on the national monument register. And oh yeah, we decorate for xmas too. You obviously missed my granny laying under santa's sleigh in the scary christmas prop contest 

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Terra said:


> This thread is a hoot. Great ideas! I used Voodoo Willy's idea for teeth and made animated hungry mouths that light up, shake and growl if someone walks by them.


Oh yeah, forgot about that! That would have been cool for the bushes next to our front door. If the crazy gardner hadn't hacked them up once it was finally starting to get nice and full!

MsM


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I've looked in a couple places trying to find those moving flowers, but don't really know where to look for them? They would be perfect and add some movement to my garden, I'd love to do the teeth in the bush but don't have a large bush in the garden only a very tiny one, if I tried to put much in/on it it would probably collapse


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

I found this website with dancing flowers. 
Dancing Flower, Dancing Flower Manufacturers & Suppliers

I have seen them in Walmart and Kmart in the past, but not recently.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks Nevarstar, I also looked at Walmart and Zellers and they didnt have any at the moment, but Im going to keep looking and if i cant find them before halloween Ill have to use this website! thanks again!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MsMeeple, if you are the only ones that you think decorate, do you have many ToTers come by? Do the kids dress up? Do they even sell Halloween candy??? Oh the questions this raises. 

I lived in a gated condo community that wasn't too into the holiday and we didn't have much space to do anything -- way less than you in fact. I use to get may a dozen kids if I was lucky but I still loved decorating, and dressing up to hand out candy...

BTW loved the boarded windows!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> MsMeeple, if you are the only ones that you think decorate, do you have many ToTers come by? Do the kids dress up? Do they even sell Halloween candy??? Oh the questions this raises.
> 
> I lived in a gated condo community that wasn't too into the holiday and we didn't have much space to do anything -- way less than you in fact. I use to get may a dozen kids if I was lucky but I still loved decorating, and dressing up to hand out candy...
> 
> BTW loved the boarded windows!


Tricker or treaters? what are those? lol Haven't seen one in the 9 years that I've lived here!
No halloween candy. Some party stores do get a small selection of halloween items in, but not till the middle of october. NO DOLLAR TREE !!
Everything we make and do is for our party. The dutch neighbors have kind of gotten used to our weirdness. After 7 years of inviting them, 2 of them actually came to our party last year.
But even when we just had a handful of guests and cheesy decorations (didn't know about this site then) at our first party, it was still nice just to do something 'American' 

MsM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow MsMeeple you are like the ghost of Halloween past, present and future! I can't believe that kids aren't clamoring at your door in the Halloween spirit. Your local newspaper/tv station should do an interest story on you. Seriously. You could be like the spark that sets off Halloween over there. You could be the one person that they remember come every Oct. 31 when they are old and gray. That's kind of neat. And the fact that you don't have all the stores like we do in the States to buy things from is kind of cooler because it's probably mostly handmade. You need to get some kids to help you make things and decorate.


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

AWESOME job VW!! I have enough projects for this year -- but u r sorely tempting me to do "just 1 more" LOL!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Michael's has the perfect flowers on sale for 60% off right now to make the eyeball flowers and the skull head flowers!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Just got butterflies at Michaels 70% off to make my skeleton fairies and got the garland of skeletons 50% off with a coupon and they are the perfect size, putting them together tonight!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

*Skelefairies*

Here's my skelefairies, quite simple and pretty cheap! perfect for a small haunted garden


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are awesome! So creative!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> Here's my skelefairies, quite simple and pretty cheap! perfect for a small haunted garden



I love those! What a great use for the skeleton garland guys. Not sure what the skellies cost you but I think you get 4 of them on a card at Dollar Tree for $1.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

they cost $4 CA for 6 of them, I dont have a Dollar tree here I have Dollarama and they have the worst halloween decorations!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> Here's my skelefairies, quite simple and pretty cheap! perfect for a small haunted garden



Those look GREAT. 

If you distress the wings a bit I think they would blend in better. A fantastic job tho.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Dang, why didn't I think of using premade wings!! When I made my skellie fairy, I made my own wings with wire, tissue and latex.

I agree with Voodoo, they look great but would look even creepier with distressed wings.

MsM


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

well that shouldnt be too hard, I think the weather alone will make them look distressed they're pretty fragile! Good idea! maybe I'll put them outside before Halloween to get that look


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

how would I go about making evil mushrooms?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe instead of spots/dots on them, eyes or skulls? Hope you know what I"m talking about. Hope *I* know what I"m talking about lol Most of the mushrooms you can buy here for decorations are those cute ones with a red top and white spots/dots on them.

MsM


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

where have you seen mushrooms for gardens to buy? I'd rather just alter one of them, I checked at Walmart last night but no luck. I did find really cheap fencing which would be perfect once painted black for a graveyard and a solar gnome that is very easily altered, I'll post before and after pics once I'm done them. But back to the mushroom... the skulls is a brilliant idea! Once I find a mushroom to paint them on!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Halloweinerdog lover!!! You made them!!!! They look fabulous! Thats exactly how I plan on making mine, I have those same skellies. Where did you get the wings from? Ive been thinking about using premade wings but am having no luck finding any.*


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

*Butterflies*

I found my butterflies at Michael's 70% off since it's more of a summer decor, and I also noticed some nice ones by the styrofoam section at Michaels, it's right beside the fruit section if your Michaels is layed out the same way, kinda wishing I had of noticed them before I probably would have got those ones instead!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> where have you seen mushrooms for gardens to buy? I'd rather just alter one of them, I checked at Walmart last night but no luck. I did find really cheap fencing which would be perfect once painted black for a graveyard and a solar gnome that is very easily altered, I'll post before and after pics once I'm done them. But back to the mushroom... the skulls is a brilliant idea! Once I find a mushroom to paint them on!


My mushrooms came from a Dollar General store but you might be able to make some out of a foam ball cut in half. Dollar General also has some 12" gnomes at half off too. I love the one in this pic because he is dressed in what looks like tree bark and pine cones. I may try to cut away the birdhouse he is holding and glue a Barbie head in it's place. His other hand is behind his back and I will add a bloody knife to it...lol!
Their other gnomes are holding shovels...might be neat to have a fresh grave beside him with a Barbie arm/leg sticking out.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

How's your garden coming along?
I was thinking about you yesterday when taking my evening stroll 
Can't walk by gardens now and enjoy the flowers the way I used to lol Now every time I see a garden or flowers my first thought it....how could you creep that up? 

Yesterday on my walk I noticed the sunflowers are open and HUGE. Couldn't help thinking that they'd make some evil looking plants for your halloween garden 

MsM


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm working on my venus flytrap like voodoo willy's im done the skeleton fairies and the eyeball flowers but don't know what to do about the skull flowers yet and I think I'm going back to Wal-mart to get a solar gnome tonight, so it's going good, just hard to come up with creative enough ideas for such a small garden!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I think one or two of these will be going in the garden as well!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweinerdog Lover, nice! I like the colors. Is the spider GID?


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

What's GID? haha


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looking and sounding good so far....more pics! 

MsM


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

I have not started any of these projects yet, but this thread is great for ideas.

I was thinking of getting some Styrofoam eggs to make some of the Venus flytrap flowers in addition to the round ones.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> What's GID? haha


*Glow in the Dark. I believe. *


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

oh well it looks like it glows in the dark, I have no idea tho haha, I'm always searching something on google for more haunted looking flowers, not many things that I'm looking for pop up tho!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Concerning mushrooms-

Go to a Garden ridge or Hobby Lobby or Michaels. They should have half-balls of foam in the flower section. Push some sturdy wire or a piece of coat hanger up into the flat side and use tons of masking tape to cover the foam. Use more masking tape to build up a thick little stem, leaving enough uncovered to use as a planting stake. Give it a couple of coats of exterior latex, and voila! Mushrooms.

On the same note, what's a creepy garden without a vicious vine? Wrap newspaper around some string or thin rope and tape the whole thing up. Use lots of tape to give it body. Push in some toothpicks and give them a covering of tape too, for thorns. Paint it green and brown, mostly brown. Add a skull with the vine going in an eye socket and out the mouth.

Finally, you know the old trick of putting a battery-operated cat toy in a container for a "Monster in a box"? Put one in a watering can.

For sound, Frogs and crickets.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I made these flowers last year for my Mary Quite Contrary scene. There was a tutorial on another website, but they were very easy.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

cinders said:


> I made these flowers last year for my Mary Quite Contrary scene. There was a tutorial on another website, but they were very easy.


you're picture didn't work! thats a tease! haha


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Spats said:


> Concerning mushrooms-
> 
> Go to a Garden ridge or Hobby Lobby or Michaels. They should have half-balls of foam in the flower section. Push some sturdy wire or a piece of coat hanger up into the flat side and use tons of masking tape to cover the foam. Use more masking tape to build up a thick little stem, leaving enough uncovered to use as a planting stake. Give it a couple of coats of exterior latex, and voila! Mushrooms.
> 
> ...





Those are awesome ideas, I absolutely love the watering can idea tho, brilliant!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

HalloweinerdogLover, are you saying you can't see the picture? I see it on my computer, but it is very large.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah I can't see it, it's just a small box with an "x" in it


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Halloweinerdog Lover, I edited the post so hopefully the picture appears.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

cinders said:


> I made these flowers last year for my Mary Quite Contrary scene. There was a tutorial on another website, but they were very easy.


that one worked, that's amazing, I have to find that tutorial!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Looking at those skull-headed flowers, I had two thoughts--

One, those are seriously cool and well-crafted.

Two, instead of skulls, large unblinking human eyes.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nicely done cinders! Those are totally creepy!

MsM


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments on the skull flowers. You need to see the originator's website. She used monster mud and it was truly awesome. I didn't use the monster mud and I used those craft foam sheets for the petals. Here is her website:

theghostess.com/index.html


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting the website, those flowers are awesome, I cant wait to make some!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

cinders said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the skull flowers. You need to see the originator's website. She used monster mud and it was truly awesome. I didn't use the monster mud and I used those craft foam sheets for the petals. Here is her website:
> 
> theghostess.com/index.html


Oh yeah, the ghostess really is the mostest


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I think Im just going to make the mushrooms out of wood, I have the evilest looking mushroom picture, and they're going to be pretty small anyway


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

cinders said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the skull flowers. You need to see the originator's website. She used monster mud and it was truly awesome. I didn't use the monster mud and I used those craft foam sheets for the petals. Here is her website:
> 
> theghostess.com/index.html




I've been a fan of TheGhostess since seeing her yard a few years ago. She has a terrific website and does great tutorials on her projects. That said, I absolutely love your skull flower Cinder! Nice job with the shading of it. Did you use one of those air brush guns to paint it?

Since first reading this thread I have a few ideas that I want to do and need to get my butt in gear (too much time in the stores instead). One of my ideas stems from a childhood story about the woods behind our houses that I remember making up to scare one of the boys I played with.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are looking for more garden quality mushrooms, I saw these double mushrooms on Kmart's website in their lawn ornaments/statues area. On clearance for $8.09. I think they are available in stores while they last but also can be ordered online. Polyresin, 6.5 pounds. Certainly they can be turned into poisonous toadstools with a little effort. No size listed however but 6.5 lbs is kind of heavy.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

> I've been a fan of TheGhostess since seeing her yard a few years ago. She has a terrific website and does great tutorials on her projects. That said, I absolutely love your skull flower Cinder! Nice job with the shading of it. Did you use one of those air brush guns to paint it?


Thanks, Ghost of Spooky. I did not use an airbrush. I just used regular old spray paint! Think I used a couple different colors. The petals were colored fun foam sheets and when they were sprayed with flat black paint, the colors showed through a bit and I liked it that way.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

those mushrooms would be soooo perfect! If only I lived in the states and had a Kmart!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been inspired by this thread as well. I think I see my house turning haunted with an overgrown haunted yard. So many ideas, gotta sketch it out or it'll be out of control.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Im glad so many people want to do a haunted garden now, and everyone will have different ideas, can't wait to see pictures of everyone's, I got some flowers today that I'm going to put a skeleton hand reaching out of!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

If someone gets that garden gnome from seventh avenue could you please post some better pics of it. The ones on the website don't really show much detail.

BTW, I have also been enjoying this thread very much. I can't wait to see the finished project, Halloweinerdog Lover.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

making more eyeball flowers!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Gathering from all your guys' great ideas and inspiration i've made some eyeball flowers and skull flowers to go in a part of my flower bed.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice! I love the white ones with the skulls in them


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

found a tiny wrought iron bench at a yardsale this weekend and Im going to put two skeletons (boyfriend & girlfriend) also picked up a gnome for two bucks that is perfect for making evil and a small watering can I can't wait to decorate all of these and they were all sooo cheap!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

AmFatallyYours where did you get those skulls? I've been looking for small skulls to put in flowers!

Also does anyone have any ideas of what I can use huge fake leaves for? I bought something at a yardsale and was told I had to take the whole box or I couldn't have it haha so I have a bunch of flowers and such and these very cool looking large leaves, any ideas?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Did anyone ever finish their gnomes?
He looks scariest looking down on him


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

get a Garden Gnome and zombify him up with your paints. It the flower bed is big enough then make it into a grave.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> AmFatallyYours where did you get those skulls? I've been looking for small skulls to put in flowers!
> 
> Also does anyone have any ideas of what I can use huge fake leaves for? I bought something at a yardsale and was told I had to take the whole box or I couldn't have it haha so I have a bunch of flowers and such and these very cool looking large leaves, any ideas?


It's the bag of miniature skulls from the dollar tree. Can't beat a buck! Michaels and others have similar miniature skulls for more mula.

I also got the flowers i used from the dollar tree. I love that place.

Do you have a picture of the big leaves?


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I found the skulls at a dollar store two hours from me (i didnt go for the dollar store dont worry( but none of the dollar stores here had them! but i did get them so it's all good now, I'll try and get some pics of the leaves soon and post them.

The garden isnt big enough for a graveyard or anything like that, im just putting in flowers, a gnome, a venus flytrap that is going to hang and a watering can


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Deadna said:


> Did anyone ever finish their gnomes?
> He looks scariest looking down on him


I'm not seeing any pics??!!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Christine A. Verstraete: Halloween Miniatures + What is The Witch Tree?

scroll down and you'll see some neat ideas for plants!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> Christine A. Verstraete: Halloween Miniatures + What is The Witch Tree?
> 
> scroll down and you'll see some neat ideas for plants!



That was a fun looking site to visit. Thanks for the link. I also liked the food displays.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

MsMeeple said:


> I'm not seeing any pics??!!


I don't know why that happens to some people!
Try this...sorry they aren't real clear, I still don't know how to load pics to my computer 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1510&pictureid=21403

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1510&pictureid=21405


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Voodoo Willy Plant*

Very inspired from this forum and wanted to show my progress.

droll: {Halloween} Voodoo Willy


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so glad there are going to be many haunted gardens this year!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*gardens*



deadlypeanutboy said:


> How about assorted bones poking out of the flower bed. You know, like you added a neighbor to your landscaping for fertilizer, but he just won't stay down.


or how about a pair of boots sticking up like in the movie pratical magic
or a pair of legs up against the house like it fell on them


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*skellie fairies*



Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> Here's my skelefairies, quite simple and pretty cheap! perfect for a small haunted garden


hey, i love your little fairies. their wings are fabulous. i think i might make some but will add little skirts, maybe a tiara or antnnae or wand.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i just stumbled on this thread now. i love everything posted. a haunted garden, what a neat idea, i am going to put this in my to do list


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Geesh Hallo....where you been? haha Took you long enough to find it!


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

They're done, they're done!









Introducing Willy and Wanda









Willy









Wanda

Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Willy and Wanda look great! Nice work! I didnt have time to do what I wanted so I planted halloween colored winter violets in my flower pot!

MsM


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks MsMeeple, I love violets and Halloween colors to boot, wish I had a green thumb.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cary, your flowers look great! gulp


----------



## Baby Jane (Oct 13, 2009)

So, this is what happens when you stumble across a thread like this last minute. Cinder's use of kids' crafting foam sheets got me thinking, and after a trip to Michael's yesterday I had a simple prototype and a dozen completed haunted flowers within the span of about 2 hours. Nice since I had some gaps in my front flower bed that needed _something_ to accent the dying coleus.

Excuse the crummy cell phone photos - these won't go out officially until the big day. They need a bit more black paint yet. These are very basic since I clearly didn't have the time for anything elaborate - the foam slides around the skull, and the skull is held on the bamboo stake with a toothpick.


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Baby Jane they turned out great!


----------



## Baby Jane (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks lucky13. I love Willy and Wanda. They really make a nice impact in your planters. 

Such a great thread, wish I had seen it sooner. But that just gives me someplace to start working for next year.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Those are great flowers! Can you imagine the people's faces as they wonder what type of flowers are blooming this time of year and then walk up to see them close up...LOL!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so glad so many people used this thread! Those flowers stand out great with the skulls in the middle even from far away, good job!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

baby jane [loved that movie by the way], your flower garden really looks pretty, and your artificial flowers really fit in and inhance


----------

